

Thieves Launder Money by Crowdfunding Themselves - seminatore
http://motherboard.vice.com/2012/11/6/thieves-launder-money-by-crowdfunding-themselves--2

======
damian2000
The money being discussed here is chicken feed. The article mentions a total
of $488.15 being scammed over a six week period.

~~~
jkuria
my thoughts exactly. After seeing this video on youtube today, I was expecting
a sophisticated scheme involving at least hundreds of thousands.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuA_CyUdjkE&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuA_CyUdjkE&feature=related)

------
citricsquid

        Gittip, short for “gift tip,”
    

I think it's git as in... git-scm, correct?

Here's a post from a few days ago with lots of discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4743954>

~~~
yen223
Git, as in git-scm yes. I cringed when I read that.

EDIT: Just read their website. It really does stand for "gift tips". My foot
is now firmly in my mouth.

------
unreal37
Gittip is short for "gift tip". Yes, saving a whole 1 letter.

~~~
SquareWheel
Well, one letter, but two characters.

------
etrautmann
Completely vapid at best

